# Jetting roof drains at the power plant



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We jetted the roof drains at the power plant this week. So much fly ash that grass was growing near a steam exhaust. They are in the process of re-roofing so it will be totally clean in a week or so, glad I'm not doing it.


----------

